# Démontage d'un iBook G3 300



## Laskar (24 Août 2004)

J'aimerais changer le lecteur de CD de mon vieux iBook G3/300 (couleur mandarine) mais je ne trouve pas la manière de le démonter. Quelqu'un a-t-il un plan ou un URL pour m'aider ?
Merci


----------



## Pascalou (3 Septembre 2004)

TIENT MON Laskar

VAS SUR SE LIEN  http://www.sterpin.net/paloup.htm ET BONNE RÉPARATION

PASCALOU


----------

